# Dikhololo Payment of fees.



## dghardy

Has anybody tried to pay fees at Dikhololo this year?  I went to web site and it is completely changed.


Doyle


----------



## custcarcen

dghardy said:


> Has anybody tried to pay fees at Dikhololo this year?  I went to web site and it is completely changed.
> 
> 
> Doyle


I’ve written twice but with no replies.


----------



## EJC

dghardy said:


> Has anybody tried to pay fees at Dikhololo this year?  I went to web site and it is completely changed.
> 
> 
> Doyle


I wrote an email to  vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za    last week and got no response.  I just (3/14/18) sent emails to   deb@dikhololo.co.za   and to     fin@dikhololo.co.za    .  I'll wait to see if I get responses to those emails.  If I get no responses via email, I'll have to try to call them.


----------



## EJC

EJC said:


> I wrote an email to  vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za    last week and got no response.  I just (3/14/18) sent emails to   deb@dikhololo.co.za   and to     fin@dikhololo.co.za    .  I'll wait to see if I get responses to those emails.  If I get no responses via email, I'll have to try to call them.


I got a response from Dikhololo after emailing to the above two address.  The response was from Sindiswa Mokgadi.  Her email is:  sindiswam@dikhololo.co.za  She said to send payment information to her.  She sent a form, but I can't attach it.  Here's what the form says:

DIKHOLOLO

I agree to pay for my 2019 maintenance fee on my credit card below.
Please remember to contact your card company and inform them of the transaction from South-Africa.
Credit Card number;
Expiration Date:
CVC Security Code:
Name & Surname:
Dikhololo Account number:
RCI number:
Please bank my week at RCI:   YES/NO
If you are a Wyndham/Fairfield member please state it:
Your address:
Contact details e-mail:
Fax number:
Telephone number:
Send details to   deb@dikhololo.co.za   Fax  012 277 9003 (LOCAL)  
Fax  0027 12 277 9003  (INTERNATIONAL)
The plus represents the international access code for the calling country.




Hope that info helps.  --EJC


----------



## pagosajim

I sent an email to deb@dik... and fin@dik... on 3/15 with an attachment containing payment and RCI deposit information.  The charge hit my credit card this morning (3/20) to the tune of $551.31 for a 3 bedroom red float week (a bit higher than usual, but the exchange rate is down).  That's about the best turnaround I've had in 12 years of doing this (used a different card this year and avoided the "out of country charges, timing of payment dance" with the CC company).  

We'll see what happens with the RCI deposit...


----------



## jdetar

I received my confirmation of bookings over a week ago, still nothing in RCI and no replies from serveral Emails in that time period.


----------



## brianwy

Has anyone had their  Dikhololo deposits show up in their RCI account recently?  I am considering paying me levies but I want to make sure they will deposit my weeks.  Not sure i trust this new management company.


----------



## jdetar

I just had mine show up.. however they did it wrong so trying to deal with that now. It's been a lot of time and work on my part, way more than it should be strongly considering dumping these weeks yet again


----------



## silentg

We sent ours back years ago.


----------



## brianwy

jdetar said:


> I just had mine show up.. however they did it wrong so trying to deal with that now. It's been a lot of time and work on my part, way more than it should be strongly considering dumping these weeks yet again


Yes, this new group seems less than friendly.  When I email them questions they only answer what they want to.  They definitely seem to be withholding information.


----------



## brianwy

silentg said:


> We sent ours back years ago.


Does anyone know if this new management company will take back the shares.  I am starting to think this may be the best option.


----------



## jdetar

I had to go hostile on both every contact at Dik I had, and Wyndham Corporate to get some action.. Wyndham now has them on their radar and is escalating it


----------



## PaulT

... Does anyone know if this new management company will take back the shares. I am starting to think this may be the best option.


You don't need to worry about whether they will take it back or not. Just stop paying your maintenance fees and they will automatically take it back.


----------



## EJC

brianwy said:


> Has anyone had their  Dikhololo deposits show up in their RCI account recently?  I am considering paying me levies but I want to make sure they will deposit my weeks.  Not sure i trust this new management company.


I paid my mtnc fee on March 16th.  The week still hasn't showed up in my RCI account.  I called the new outfit, VMS Resorts, via Skype.  They reserved a Dikhololo week for me and said they'd send me an email that I could send to RCI myself.  I told her I never had to contact RCI before to deposit my Dikhololo week, and she said they aren't set up to make the RCI deposits directly yet. Sigh.


----------



## dghardy

Sent my information for the CC last Thursday, April 12th. Fee hit my CC the next morning. Fastest I have ever been charged. Nothing in RCI at the moment.  I requested that the deposit it into RCI hope they do it without a lot of trouble.


----------



## TffL

PaulT said:


> ... Does anyone know if this new management company will take back the shares. I am starting to think this may be the best option.
> 
> 
> You don't need to worry about whether they will take it back or not. Just stop paying your maintenance fees and they will automatically take it back.



Paid for 4 weeks in early April 2018 to Vacation Management Services (VMS),  not DIK.  DIK deposited only one week in RCI.  After multiple calls and emails and all sorts of promisses from azillen@dikhololo.co.za we still only have 1 week deposited to RCI.  Not sure what to do next, it is very frustrating.  This is the first year we had problems, usulally dealt directly with DIK for payment and they would deposit to RCI right away.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## silentg

We got a lot of use from our Dikhololo week. The hassle each year of getting acknowledged for our payments and RCI posting or not posting and the rand issue, was very irritating. We contacted Dikhololo  asked what to do to return our timeshare. They wanted original paperwork (shares) which we had sent back. We didn’t pay anything except postage.
Silentg


----------



## pagosajim

pagosajim said:


> I sent an email to deb@dik... and fin@dik... on 3/15 with an attachment containing payment and RCI deposit information.  The charge hit my credit card this morning (3/20) to the tune of $551.31 for a 3 bedroom red float week (a bit higher than usual, but the exchange rate is down).  That's about the best turnaround I've had in 12 years of doing this (used a different card this year and avoided the "out of country charges, timing of payment dance" with the CC company).
> 
> We'll see what happens with the RCI deposit...



Well, after sending a couple of emails begging for a response to my RCI deposit request, I finally heard back from Dikhololo.  Seems the person to get in touch with to handle the deposit is Azille Naude (azillen@dikhololo.ca.za) at the resort.  

Interestingly, I always request a red week at the end of the year (week 50, 49, 48 in that order) for my 3BR Red floating week deposit).  They will always come back to say that weeks 50 and 49 are not eligible for me because of school holidays, but we eventually settle on a time in late November/early December for my deposit.

I get the same response again this year, but instead of a week 48 for 2019, I get a week 1 for 2020!  Didn't even know I could get a deposit for a year future to my maintenance fee payment.  For you Wyndham PIC depositors, will this have any effect on my ability to deposit for 2019 PIC points in my account?  Thanks!


----------



## TAG

I emailed my credit card info to DIK and the card was charged the next day.  Now, I have an email from VMS with the reservations.  VMS says I need to contact RCI to deposit the weeks.  RCI says the resort must deposit the weeks...........


----------



## EJC

TAG said:


> I emailed my credit card info to DIK and the card was charged the next day.  Now, I have an email from VMS with the reservations.  VMS says I need to contact RCI to deposit the weeks.  RCI says the resort must deposit the weeks...........


After VMS emailed me the reservation info, I called RCI and they took the info over the phone.  A few days later the deposit was in my RCI account.  I'd suggest calling RCI back and explaining the situation (that VMS isn't set up yet to make the RCI deposits directly).


----------



## Sponge

My Dikhololo Timeline. E-mailed payment info 05/20. Card charged on the21st. Week deposited into RCI today 06/05. Pretty fast turnaround, Scott


----------



## jancpa

How many tpu's were you credited?


----------



## silentg

brianwy said:


> Does anyone know if this new management company will take back the shares.  I am starting to think this may be the best option.


We kept the original paperwork, sent it back and they took it. No money involved. Glad we kept our paperwork.Good Luck, we got tired of dealing with them and RCI on this timeshare, it took so long to get them to co ordinate with each other. Not as powerful TPU as it was when we first bought.
Silentg


----------



## Sponge

jancpa said:


> How many tpu's were you credited?


We got 19 TPU for a late March 2019 week.


----------



## argags

I just emailed my DIK maintenance fee info to Madeleine at Dikhololo. Told to wait for reservation from VMS. Past posts mention contacting RCI directly to have my week banked. Is this still the case?


----------



## tnecniv

pagosajim said:


> I sent an email to deb@dik... and fin@dik... on 3/15 with an attachment containing payment and RCI deposit information.  The charge hit my credit card this morning (3/20) to the tune of $551.31 for a 3 bedroom red float week (a bit higher than usual, but the exchange rate is down).  That's about the best turnaround I've had in 12 years of doing this (used a different card this year and avoided the "out of country charges, timing of payment dance" with the CC company).  this IS MY LAST YEAR WITH DIK AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH VMS IPAID THE M BUT NO DESPOSIT WILL GO TO CC BUT LAST YEAR WITH POOR SERVICE VMS DIK
> 
> We'll see what happens with the RCI deposit...





argags said:


> I just emailed my DIK maintenance fee info to Madeleine at Dikhololo. Told to wait for reservation from VMS. Past posts mention contacting RCI directly to have my week banked. Is this still the case?


----------



## tnecniv

no  1paid dik 2weeks ago no week deposited  last year with dik   VMS IS HURTING  DIK big  time  with poor service an RUN AROUND TO US PEOPLE


----------



## pagosajim

Finally completed the whole set of transactions for this year.  Here's how it worked for me:

1) I have an old MCI calling card with minutes still on it from years ago.  I've used that for the past couple of years to call the resort directly and arrange for payment of maintenance fees using my Costco Visa card.  It's nice to not have to notify the CC company of the foreign transaction.  Showed up on my card within a day or two.  Fees this year were ~ $509 for a 3BR float red week.
2) It took a few days and some follow up via email to prompt VMS Resorts for my RCI deposit.  They sent an email with the deposit information and claimed the "onus" was on the owner to get the week deposited in RCI.  I made phone calls to RCI for a couple of attempts at getting them to deposit the week.  Each time, they got to a point where their system claimed the resort must perform the deposit and couldn't proceed further.
3) Was instructed by the last RCI rep to forward my request for deposit to specialists@rci.com with the deposit information attached to the message.  I did so, but hadn't heard back from them for over a week.
4) In the interim, I sent an email to every address I had at Dikhololo (most bounced back as undeliverable, including fin@dikhololo.ca.za).  Also included reservations@vmsresorts.ca.za, but that didn't seem to do anything either.
5) Finally, a few days later and out of the blue, I get an email from RCI about having successfully depositing my week with unit/week just as described in the email from Dikhololo.  Really poor communication all around, but done, finally.

So now I have yet another set of tasks to follow in order to pay for and deposit my week each year.  I won't be surprised if something new pops up next year.


----------



## jancpa

I made my maintenance fee payment on 3/30 and the deposit was in my RCI account this morning 4/4.
Great turnaround from start to finish.


----------



## OldGuy

Is it 20 years ago?


----------



## philemer

Can anyone supply a *good email* for sending in levy payment info? I wrote vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za  yesterday and said I'd like to pay my 2020 levy. Hopefully I'll hear back from them in a day or two.

*fin@dikhololo.co.za* bounced back.   I deposit this week with TP and use it for Hawaii every year.


----------



## EJC

philemer said:


> Can anyone supply a *good email* for sending in levy payment info? I wrote vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za  yesterday and said I'd like to pay my 2020 levy. Hopefully I'll hear back from them in a day or two.
> 
> *fin@dikhololo.co.za* bounced back.   I deposit this week with TP and use it for Hawaii every year.



In March 2019 I used   madeleined@dikhololo.co.za      You can also use    christopherm@dikhololo.co.za    In March Madeleine said to send the fee to her email or Christopher's.  I sent it to hers.


----------



## philemer

EJC said:


> In March 2019 I used   madeleined@dikhololo.co.za      You can also use    christopherm@dikhololo.co.za    In March Madeleine said to send the fee to her email or Christopher's.  I sent it to hers.



I tried a few addresses that ended in @dikhololo.co.za and they all bounced. I got a response back and the current email is:

*vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za*

It took a day or two but they did send me a form to fill out with card info. You can fax or email it back or call them. Phone info: contact Cindy in the Collections department on 039 688 5001

Please note once your payment has been done, please forward your space banking request through to  vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za.


----------



## philemer

philemer said:


> I tried a few addresses that ended in @dikhololo.co.za and they all bounced. I got a response back and the current email is:
> 
> *vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za*
> 
> It took a day or two but they did send me a form to fill out with card info. You can fax or email it back or call them. Phone info: contact Cindy in the Collections department on 039 688 5001
> 
> Please note once your payment has been done, please forward your space banking request through to  vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za.



Emailed card info last night and levy pymt, $367 for a 2BR, showed on my card acct. today. 1 day service. Now we'll see how long it takes to get my week and then deposit it with TPI.


----------



## jayn

Informational Post. Just paid levy charged 312.52 US dollars.  1 Bedroom unit.


----------



## BobD

Can you tell me what email address you used? Thanks.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

BobD said:


> Can you tell me what email address you used? Thanks.


You may wish to Conversation -PM @jayn by clicking on the blue user name and following the prompts - since the post was from 6 weeks ago.


----------



## jayn

vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za

Ended up with week 26. Week has not been deposited in RCI system as of today.


----------



## philemer

BobD said:


> Can you tell me what email address you used? Thanks.




*vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za* seems to be the best email for paying your levy and then use *vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za* to have your week deposited with an exchange co. The process is NOT speedy.


----------

